
PostScript interpreter in JavaScript - fogus
http://logand.com/sw/wps/index.html
======
nudded
I would like to add in that it also works in the latest Safari (which the
author forgot to mention)

Time to draw the tiger for me with Safari 4 was: 1.695 sec

~~~
Karma_Police
Did you try it in other browsers, just to compare? I get lower times in chrome
(2.212 seconds) and firefox 3.5 (9.405 seconds).

Just curious to see if safari is really faster, or just you computer.

~~~
nudded
I own a macbook and just to be fair I tested it with chrome and FF3.5

FF35:19.503 sec

Chrome:2.881 sec

